# De trifasico a monofasico



## toyko22 (Dic 13, 2011)

BUENOS DÍAS
yo quería saber si se pude sacar de un alternador que es trifasico (3 fases es trifasico verdad) se  puede sacar 220v monofasico, quiero decir que al alternador se le dará giro a una determinada RPM y que salgan 220v monofasico, se puede, hay algún circuito, por favor contestar, saludos


----------



## elprofetellez (Dic 13, 2011)

?????????, tu generador te va a dar 3 fases, porque genera en 3 fases, una cada 120° eléctricos ; si solo requieres dos fases, solo tomas dos fases y una la dejas sin conectar; los 220v te los da entre fases, y si la conexión es estrella, te dara 127 entre fases y neutro.

¿cuál es el problema?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2011)

Si o quizás 380 entre dos fases y 220 entre fase y neutro . . . dependiendo . . .

Una de las cosas que tenés que tener en cuenta es que no podés obtener la potencia total de un generador trifásico en una sola fase , ya que el díametro del alambre de cobre no está programado para eso.


Saludos !


----------



## toyko22 (Dic 13, 2011)

yo lo que quiero es saber para comprarlo o no, es si se puede sacar de un alternador trifasico 220v en monofasico, osea ser, tengo un motor que le doy movimiento mediante una polea y quiero que me saque 220v, porque los motores que encontrado de imanes permanentes son trifasicos y lo quiero monofasico ahora subo un esquema de mas o menos. un saludo



si alguien sabe donde encontrar monofasicos de imanes permanentes, lo quiero de imanes permanentes por que con pocas RPM te dan 220v con otro de 6kv por ejemplo normal necesito 1500rpm o 3000rpm entoces.

ESTE ES EL ESQUEMA


----------



## fernandob (Dic 13, 2011)

claro, te conviene buscar uno especifico de 220v .
por que si compras unno trifasico (creo) que desperdicias energia , ya que nunca le sacaras (creo) el maximo rendimiento .

pero fijate en el proveedor o en varios, quizas ese tipo de alternador no se haga en monofasico de mas de cierta potencia.
anda a saber.

yo llamaria a varios fabricantes y averiguaria, es la mejor forma.
esto no es cuestion de teoria, sino de mercado:
hay o no hay ???????

decime , de cuanto es el motor monofasico ???


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2011)

Generador trifásico con imanes permanentes 

¿ Potencia del generador ?
¿ Tensión de salida del generador ?
¿ Potencia del motor ?
¿ Tensión de funcionamiento del motor ?


----------



## javierbrite (Dic 13, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Generador trifásico con imanes permanentes
> 
> ¿ Potencia del generador ?
> ¿ Tensión de salida del generador ?
> ...



Las pregunta de Fogonazo son interesante para clarificar el tema.
Igual te digo sin animo de desalentarte que el tema de generadores no es de tomar a la ligera, por lo general las tensiones deseadas se logran con transformadores y la frecuencia con una especie de caja de velocidad ( para esto es importante que nos digas con que moverias el generador)


----------



## fernandob (Dic 13, 2011)

eso que pones es importante, por lo que parece tiene ya un mecanismo (polea que da movimiento ) y desea cargarse mecanicamente a este .

pero claro, se necesita una velocidad estable para lograr la tension adecuada.........


----------



## toyko22 (Dic 14, 2011)

gracias por las respuestas, pero creo que lo mas facil seria cambiar el motor monofasico de 220v por un trifasico de 220v y solucionado el tema no es verdad.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 14, 2011)

Amigo, sigo sin comprender tu meta. Tu solo quieres experimentar, o intentas darle alguna aplicacion, ademas de cuanta potencia estamos hablando.-
Segun el grafico que expones no es claro, ambos motor/generador como quieras llamarle estan alimentados de igual manera, siendo que uno de ellos es monofasico y el otro trifasico.-
Esto olfatea a un intento de "maquina de movimiento perpetuo"


----------



## toyko22 (Dic 14, 2011)

no hombre yo quiero darle  vida a este proyecto jeje, vamos a ver, el generador es movido por una polea a través de unas correas, por un molino de viento, por un chorro de agua, por un motor de gasolina, por cualquier cosa, bien, este 1º motor gira, gira y gira sacando 220v para poder mover el motor eléctrico de 3kv de potencia mas o menos y este empezaría a girar,y  hasta aquí puedo leer 

yo lo que quería saber era el sistema o esquema para poner el trifasico en monofasico, pero yo creo que lo mas rápido y seguro es un generador trifasico y un motor trifasico no es verdad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2011)

3 kWatt es aproximadamente 4 hp , para esa potencia mejor trifásico con trifásico 


Saludos !


----------



## toyko22 (Dic 14, 2011)

ok muchisimas gracias


----------



## elprofetellez (Dic 14, 2011)

Acoplar un generador a una turbina, ya sea de viento, de agua, de gas, de vapor, etc., NO es tan sencillo como colocarle una polea y una banda; se requiere de un sistema de Transmisión de Potencia.

Y es cierto lo que dice gudino, parece que lo que intentas es hacer una Maquina de Movimiento Perpétuo, y quieres respuestas, sin dar información completa de lo que quieres hacer.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 14, 2011)

disculpen pero es feo ponerse mas papistas que el papa.

viejo refran referente a la gente que se junta con un fanatico y terminan mas fanaticos que el lider.

dejen de lado lo de estigmatizar a todos con lo de las maquinas de movimiento perpetuo, aca no saben, y no pre. juzguen , salvo que tengan la bola de cristal en cuyo caso les pido el numerito de loto del viernes.

el planteo es simple:
un chango tiene un molino , el cual gira y gira , muchas veces en el dia al pedo , asi que esa energia mecanica quiere ser aprovechada.
como ¿¿¿ 
todos sabemso la ventaja de la electricidad:
limpia y facil de transmitir.

suponganse que uno tiene la casa a 200 metros, no van a poner un eje de 200 m o poleas o correas de 200 metros de largo.
lo correcto es GENERAR ELECTRICIDAD la cual se transmite por medio de cables electricos (facil y lindo ) .

y de ahi a la aplicacion , que puede ser un taller en el granero.

luego si el que inicia esto o cien personas que lo leen se van en tonteras es otra cosa, (y es cosa DE ELLOS) no saben, pero se puede hacer un tema lindo y explicado.

yo por lo que lei , ya hay buenas respouestas en lo que se refiere a que no es tan sencillo como acoplar un generador a "cualquier cosa que gire" ya que hay parametros por cumplir (que seguro el generador debe especificarlo) si queremos obtener tension y potencia estable.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2011)

En cuanto al número de revoluciones al cual te referías , eso depende del número de polos del generador y/o motor.

*Numero de polos en motores o alternadores para frecuencia de 60 Hz:*
*2 polos: 60 HZ x 60 segundos = ________3600 RPM *
*4 polos: 60 HZ x 60 segundos = 3600/2 = 1800 RPM *
*6 polos: 60 HZ x 60 segundos = 3600/3 = 1200 RPM*
*8 polos: 60 HZ x 60 segundos = 3600/4 = _900 RPM*

*Numero de polos en motores o alternadores para frecuencia de 50 Hz:*
*2 polos: 50 HZ x 60 segundos = ________3000 RPM *
*4 polos: 50 HZ x 60 segundos = 3000/2 = 1500 RPM *
*6 polos: 50 HZ x 60 segundos = 3000/3 = 1000 RPM*
*8 polos: 50 HZ x 60 segundos = 3000/4 = _750 RPM*


Saludos !


----------



## toyko22 (Dic 15, 2011)

seguro que se que son los polos cuando me lo expliques, pero ¿que son los polos?

Yo creo que  he contestado bien al tema inicial donde preguntaba que era de trifasico a monofasico, he pensado que los dos trifasicos y así evito la perdida de potencia.

me gustaría saber que son los polos. Porque yo quiero sacar 220v con una potencia de mas o menos 3 o 4 kw con unas revoluciones de entre 1000 a 3000 no más.
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2011)

Polos es una cuestión constructiva-técnica del motor-alternador , que en los trifásicos y/o asincrónicos relaciona las rpm con la frecuencia hz de la electricidad.

Podés googlearlo como "polos de un motor trifásico" "polos de un motor asincrónico"

Cualquier duda volvenos a preguntar


----------



## toyko22 (Dic 15, 2011)

Lo que pregunte hace tiempo era eso que era un motor ansicrono y el otro, pero no me lo explicasteis bien, lo busque en google y tal pero no termino de entenderlo bien, perdonarme por la torpe en teoría jeje. Saludos.


----------



## javierbrite (Dic 17, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> disculpen pero es feo ponerse mas papistas que el papa.
> 
> viejo refran referente a la gente que se junta con un fanatico y terminan mas fanaticos que el lider.
> 
> ...




Aqui no se trata de ser papistas ni desalentar a nadie en sus proyectos solo que los que medianamente entendemos de la materia vemos poco futuro en generar electricidad ( que no es una receta de cocina y mis respeto a los cheff) si no sabe lo que son los polos magneticos.
Repito no quiero desalentar a nadie porque todos tamos para sacarnos dudas pero no intentemos pedir que nos enseñen a armar una central nuclear si no sabemos la tabla periodica


----------



## toyko22 (Dic 18, 2011)

yo ya dije que seguro que se lo que son los polos pero ahora no me acuerdo, según lo explica  DOSMETROS

En cuanto al número de revoluciones al cual te referías , eso depende del número de polos del generador y/o motor.

Numero de polos en motores o alternadores para frecuencia de 60 Hz:
2 polos: 60 HZ x 60 segundos = ________3600 RPM 
4 polos: 60 HZ x 60 segundos = 3600/2 = 1800 RPM 
6 polos: 60 HZ x 60 segundos = 3600/3 = 1200 RPM
8 polos: 60 HZ x 60 segundos = 3600/4 = _900 RPM

Numero de polos en motores o alternadores para frecuencia de 50 Hz:
2 polos: 50 HZ x 60 segundos = ________3000 RPM 
4 polos: 50 HZ x 60 segundos = 3000/2 = 1500 RPM 
6 polos: 50 HZ x 60 segundos = 3000/3 = 1000 RPM
8 polos: 50 HZ x 60 segundos = 3000/4 = _750 RPM

esto es lo que no entiendo, de todas maneras, con un motor trifasico y un generador trifasico solucionamos el problema, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2011)

Si , lo solucionas , un alternador trifásico girando y generando , y en él conectado el motor.

El generador deberá ser capaz de generar *al menos* un 50 % más que lo que el motor consuma , hay que tener en cuenta que durante el arranque , el motor consumirá mucho más. Digamos que para un motor de 3kWatts corresponderá un alternador de 5 kWatts.

Una vez que conozcas a cuántas revoluciones va a girar tu alternador , eso va a definir de cuántos polos debe ser el alternador.


Saludos !


----------

